
Building a Sophisticated Mobile App with Google Flutter - monmongel
https://quire.io/blog/p/Quire-Building-a-Sophisticated-Mobile-App-with-Google-Flutter.html
======
karmakaze
Should have 2018 in title--Apr 10, 2018.

As such, some notes are out of date. e.g. There is now a scrollToIndex (but
still not for varying height items).

